# You know you're probably hypo when...



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2012)

...you try to make a cup of coffee with Bisto gravy granules... 

Anything daft you've done under the influence of a glucose-deficient brain?


----------



## bennyg70 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes!!! Brilliant topic. I once put the iron in the fridge


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes ..but I am not telling!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Yes ..but I am not telling!



You have to! Unless it breaks the forum rules on taste and decency!


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 4, 2012)

used hair gel on my face instead of shaving gel before shaving


----------



## MargB (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't have hypos but still sometimes do stupid things!!

Like, put a tea bag in the cup and milk in the tea pot!  Could understand bag in cup as that is what we did at work but milk in the tea pot?


----------



## SimplesL (Dec 4, 2012)

Never had a hypo, but I've put the kettle in the fridge.

Washed hair with facial wash/ forgot to rinse out conditioner & wondered why I was having a bad hair day.

Oh & my mum in Birmingham on Friday managed to squirt the soap dispenser in the ladies all over her hair! She was very thankful it didn't rain after. (She isn't diabetic, perhaps it is just in your genes!)


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 4, 2012)

Put lucozade in trainer - one foot smelled nice and raspberry for a while! 

Kept sneering at one of the managers at the club because I thought he was trying to steal my water bottle - which was just an empty squash bottle


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 4, 2012)

Feeling compelled to do the *most* trivial things (sort cutlery drawer/tidy desk/whatever) before going to get treatment.


----------



## MeganN (Dec 4, 2012)

Kettle in the fridge and milk in the oven . I'm clever me


----------



## trophywench (Dec 4, 2012)

Deodorised my hair.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 4, 2012)

You Walk up and down the corridor at work demonstrating how your two year old does robot impressions.  Including putting a mug on your hand and doing robot high-fives.  Oh dear.


----------



## pgcity (Dec 4, 2012)

You go in your bag to get fruit pastilles and put lipstick on instead


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2012)

pgcity said:


> You go in your bag to get fruit pastilles and put lipstick on instead



That would be especially embarrassing for me!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2012)

oh how I have laughed at these - but Alans gravy granules instead of coffee is priceless.


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Dec 4, 2012)

Sprayed contact lens cleaner under my arms instead of deodorant, put paint in the larder and went in the bathroom to make my lunch.
Kelly.


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 4, 2012)

Sprayed hairspray under my arms instead of deodorant.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2012)

spiritfree said:


> Sprayed hairspray under my arms instead of deodorant.



Seems to be a common problem from the answers so far - spraying the wrong stuff in the wrong places!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 4, 2012)

Little one took a great big run and pushed some random "dad" in the school playground whilst waiting for big sis, x 2 in succession  

A nose dive into the lego prompted rapid testing response too. 

Come on mum get your act together!!


----------



## Bolddog (Dec 4, 2012)

When your legs give way when you are in a Supermarket

What is it about those places ?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2012)

Bolddog said:


> When your legs give way when you are in a Supermarket
> 
> What is it about those places ?



http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.co.uk/2010/07/supermarkets-of-future.html


----------



## MCH (Dec 4, 2012)

Bolddog said:


> When your legs give way when you are in a Supermarket
> 
> What is it about those places ?



Did they phone for a taxi for you as they did when the same happened to me when I was staying with my cousin one summer?


----------



## grandma (Dec 4, 2012)

Done a few realy daft things too many to menchan but I think Hubby was the best when he was in the garden ond day crying his eyes out. When I asked him what was wrong he stood there saying well I have been hear all day planting these stones and they wont grow.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 5, 2012)

Previous hypo stories threads: [thread=7170]one[/thread], [thread=18256]two[/thread].


----------



## Tina63 (Dec 5, 2012)

Bolddog said:


> When your legs give way when you are in a Supermarket
> 
> What is it about those places ?



It's the adrenalin rush these places give you, it's just toooo exciting


----------



## Ginnie (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking at the same jumper for 5 minutes repeatedly saying 'its got stripes'....... Boyfriend got bored and made me take my levels :/


----------



## Lauren (Dec 5, 2012)

Haha brilliant thread 

Not done anything terribly funny (that I can remember) but I did once go into a kitchen cupboard expecting a glass of water to materialise in it!


----------



## KateR (Dec 5, 2012)

Northerner said:


> ...you try to make a cup of coffee with Bisto gravy granules...
> 
> Anything daft you've done under the influence of a glucose-deficient brain?



This just reminded me of the episode of Only Fools and Horses.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 6, 2012)

I had a hypo the other morning treated and then started to get ready to go out.  I shouted downstairs to OH that my jeans wouldn't go on.  Are they back to front? No I replied and tried again.  They still wouldn't go on.  I checked again and they were definitely round the right way.  It wasn't until the third attempt that my brain had recovered enough to let me know that my jeans were round the wrong way


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Only stupid thing I have done, is spend 10 minutes looking for my glasses after putting them on to look for my glasses 

John.


----------



## MaryPlain (Dec 6, 2012)

After getting totally frustrated with my habit of saying "yes" when asked if I'm alright when I'm actually having a hypo, my husband doesn't ask that any more. He has found a foolproof way of working out whether I'm hypo (if conscious!) which is to ask me what day it is.

For some reason my brain can't work that out when I'm hypo!


----------



## will2016 (Dec 6, 2012)

milk in the cupboard, coffee in the fridge, but thats just coz i'm daft


----------



## PhilT (Dec 7, 2012)

I put orange juice in my tea the other day but i wasn't hypo!! 
I had post concussion though so that probably explains it.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2012)

PhilT said:


> I put orange juice in my tea the other day but i wasn't hypo!!
> I had post concussion though so that probably explains it.



That's worthy of a hypo Phil!  Hope you are recovered


----------



## MCH (Dec 7, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Only stupid thing I have done, is spend 10 minutes looking for my glasses after putting them on to look for my glasses
> 
> John.



How else can you find them though???????


----------



## PhilT (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Alan, I'm feeling normal now but it took almost a week. Got hit in the side of my head by a door last Friday, felt awful for a few days so went to A & E on Monday as i still had headaches and felt sick and dizzy and was experiencing blurred vision. The Doctor did some tests and told me i had post concussion. Sent me for a CT scan as a precaution as well but the scan was clear.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2012)

PhilT said:


> Thanks Alan, I'm feeling normal now but it took almost a week. Got hit in the side of my head by a door last Friday, felt awful for a few days so went to A & E on Monday as i still had headaches and felt sick and dizzy and was experiencing blurred vision. The Doctor did some tests and told me i had post concussion. Sent me for a CT scan as a precaution as well but the scan was clear.



Glad to hear you got the all clear Phil, sounds nasty!


----------



## SimplesL (Dec 11, 2012)

*Another contribution!*

Bought a book of stamps in Tesco yesterday, paid for them & yes left without them.

Went back today convinced I'd have to buy another book, and my forgotton book was waiting for me behind the till on the customer service counter.

Restored my faith it did & saved me the cost of another book. I can send my Christmas cards now.


----------



## moira (Jan 8, 2013)

_Put the kettle in the fridge... Duh!!!_


----------



## Caroline (Jan 8, 2013)

PhilT said:


> I put orange juice in my tea the other day but i wasn't hypo!!
> I had post concussion though so that probably explains it.



A splash of orange or lemon juice in Earl Grey tea is quite nice


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2013)

moira said:


> _Put the kettle in the fridge... Duh!!!_



Was that before or after it had boiled?


----------



## Reggie (May 10, 2013)

Wasn't hypo at the time - but tried to shave with a re-chargeable shaver when the battery was flat - didn't get far.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 10, 2013)

This thread is good, thanks Alan!

I only thought I went daft when hypo.

I once said to mum that I felt faint in qlm & promptly collapsed into the shelves.

And I've also poured orange juice into coffee


----------



## AlisonM (May 10, 2013)

Put my shoes in the fridge and took the shopping to my room. What is it with hypos and fridges?


----------



## sparklestar (May 12, 2013)

I put the milk in the dishwasher then threw the knife I was using in the bin! (i'm sure that's partly because I'm just a bit daft though!)


----------



## Adrienne (May 12, 2013)

I haven't seen these before and I've just called Jessica over and we have sat and laughed very hard at some of these.   Soooo funny.  I know they are whilst hypoing (some) but still hilarious.   

Jessica when aged about 3 or 4 was sat up on the work surface in my mum's kitchen and my mum (grandma) was trying to put Jessica's shoes on her and Jessica kept crossing her legs over and trying to convince my mum that it had to go on the other foot.  She was getting really quite cross and me and my mum were laughing at this little 3 or 4 year old.  Whoops.  I then though I'd better test and yep sure enough hypo ......


----------



## Pattidevans (May 13, 2013)

Bless Jessica
We adults can joke but it must be sooo difficult with the little ones!


----------



## Vix (May 13, 2013)

This thread is brilliant  love a light hearted read on a Monday morning... 

I'm sure my list is endless but can't think of anything at the moment, will be back if I do  My hubby probably remembers more than me, but I think they probably involve the fridge too... Although my dad's colleague at work deliberately puts her car keys in the fridge when she has been out at lunch to do her shopping so she doesn't forget to take it home, but then can't remember where her keys are!!

Xx


----------

